# 186 vs 190 compare.....



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, What are the pros and cons of 186 and 190 visa.
what are the advantages and disadvantages of both.
Someone give a table of comparison please.

Further, please explain the three visa streams for 186 visa:
The Temporary Residence Transition stream
The Direct Entry stream 
The Agreement stream ( explain this particular stream in more details)
Thanks thousands!:thumb:


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi 123ppb, 

refer to the following thread for a brief comparison: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/358041-subclass-189-vs-subclass-190-a.html

If you want to apply for a visa, you'll have to read loads of documents, so don't be lazy . The difference between the streams is explained in detail on the 186 visa page. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

its 186 and not 189 i want to know about.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

123ppb said:


> Hi, What are the pros and cons of 186 and 190 visa. what are the advantages and disadvantages of both. Someone give a table of comparison please. Further, please explain the three visa streams for 186 visa: The Temporary Residence Transition stream The Direct Entry stream The Agreement stream ( explain this particular stream in more details) Thanks thousands!:thumb:


A table of comparison???? Wtf? We are not your personal consultants or migration agents, we are regular migrants and would be migrants JUST LIKE YOU. Unlike you however, we actually read through the threads and DIBP website instead of expecting others to do the leg work for us. There's a word for that - laziness. If you can't even be bothered to read through some websites then you're going to have serious issues doing everything you'll need to do to migrate.

Monika has already posted a couple of useful links - why don't you read through that first. Maybe then you can make your own table of comparison and you could share it with the rest of us. And of course if you have any SPECIFIC questions then by all means, ask away.


----------



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

If you do not have anything to write good, then just shut up an move on with your own job;
I do not need advice from people like you. As per as reading is concerned, I have done that and could not find the answer, that is why I wrote here. Usually, I find people in this site very helpful. You are the only bloody ........ I have ever met. So just mind your own business and off my thread.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

123ppb said:


> If you do not have anything to write good, then just shut up an move on with your own job; I do not need advice from people like you. As per as reading is concerned, I have done that and could not find the answer, that is why I wrote here. Usually, I find people in this site very helpful. You are the only bloody ........ I have ever met. So just mind your own business and off my thread.


With an attitude like that I'm sure you're going to get lots of help and support from people. Everyone loves to help an @$$hole after all.

Btw, it's not "your" thread. You don't own it. You need to check yourself.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Personal attacks are NOT acceptable, refer to the forum rules: 



> 1. Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with *respect*, and *without insult* or *personal attack*. Personal attacks will *NOT* be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.


Thread closed.


----------

